# plowing with 2000 silverado 2500 non HD



## miker2471 (Feb 25, 2010)

can anyone tell me whether or not this truck will hold a plow, I'm new to this and dont plan on plowing 100 acres with it, but I just want to be sure that this truck will hold the plow well enough, any ideas on what would be a good starter plow?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Should hold a plow fine. What size are you looking at?

The front axle weight rating will be lower than a 2500hd by a bit, but with 3-4 torsion bar cranks and some timbrens it should hold one fine.

There are a few 2500 users on here somewhere too...


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm running an 8.5 extremeV on an extended cab short box 2000 2500 silverado... I have the torsion bars cranked up and timbrens on it, and generally run 500 lbs of bagged salt against the tail gate and it handles it pretty good... 

Matthew


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Mine holds my 8ft Snow Dogg just fine. Got 4 turns on the tbars, timbrens and about 450lbs of ballast. Front drops maybe 1/2 inch. Got the same motor and trans as the 2500HD so there is no lack of power. Mine has 160K and still doesnt miss a lick


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

have a 2000 2500. Bought brand new. Has been plowed with since new. 75% commercial,15% res., Boss 8' pro poly. truck is holding up fine. it is 8600 gvw. going to run it till it dies. 135,000 mi.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry 75% commercial 25% residential. It's been a long day!


----------



## tmltrans (Oct 18, 2004)

I wouldn't hesitate plowing with truck. If your going with a straight blade put in the correct counter weight and you probably wouldn't have to mess with tbars.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I would bet if you check your title it actually says HD on it. Even if does not you will have NOT one problem putting a blade on it. Timbrens would be extra insurance.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i had a 2000 gmc 2500 that held up great 4 turns and timbrens all around was a work horse 8.5 western ultra mount sold it at 196k and still ran strong


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Pushin 2 Please;1018862 said:


> I would bet if you check your title it actually says HD on it. Even if does not you will have NOT one problem putting a blade on it. Timbrens would be extra insurance.


If its an NBS, I don;t think there was an HD model that year. Check the GVWR...8600 is 2500, 9200 is 2500HD.

I have an 8' fisher on my 2000 2500, toss a bunch of firewood in the back and I'm good. Holds the weight no problem.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

One thing people don't realize is a non HD is the same as every 3/4ton built since 1989.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1018956 said:


> One thing people don't realize is a non HD is the same as every 3/4ton built since 1989.


And we had no problems plowing with them!


----------

